# Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte



## Lendox (24. August 2015)

*Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Ich bin sehr neu bei Peltier Kühlung, bin darauf gekommen weil mein 3970X bei 5GHz (1.570V) bei ~70%+ Auslastung zu heiß (90°C+) wird und sich heruntertaktet.
Alles, was ich weiß, ist dass ich den Peltier Block zwischen die CPU und den Wasserkühler legen muss.

Meine Fragen:


Wie schließe ich ihn an mein Netzteil an?/Wie versorge ich generell den Peltier Block am besten mit Strom?
Welche Produkte wären mir zu empfehlen?
Wo bekomme ich sie?
Wie insuliere ich am besten mein Mainboard (falls es dann notwendig sein sollte)?


Danke im Voaraus für jegliche Antworten auf meine Fragen! (Ach ja, und bitte, keine Diskussion über meine CPU Spannung, mit viel weniger gehen 5GHz soweit ich es getestet habe nicht.)


----------



## Abductee (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Vergiss Peltier, das wird dir so nicht funktionieren.
Das Element erzeugt auf der anderen Seite zusätzlich zu dem Temperaturunterschied auf der anderen Seite zusätzliche Wärme.
Das wirst du so nicht gekühlt bekommen, an die 0°C brauchst du erst gar nicht denken, dafür hält die CPU viel zu stark dagegen.

-> Investier in eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Research (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Was hast du den für eine WaKü?
Ich denke eine AiO.


----------



## Lendox (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Abductee schrieb:


> Vergiss Peltier, das wird dir so nicht funktionieren.
> Das Element erzeugt auf der anderen Seite zusätzlich zu dem Temperaturunterschied auf der anderen Seite zusätzliche Wärme.
> Das wirst du so nicht gekühlt bekommen, an die 0°C brauchst du erst gar nicht denken, dafür hält die CPU viel zu stark dagegen.
> 
> -> Investier in eine Wasserkühlung.





Research schrieb:


> Was hast du den für eine WaKü?
> Ich denke eine AiO.



Ein Link zu meinem ganzen System inklusive der Wasserkühlung steht in meiner Signatur. Viel besser geht es soweit ich weiß nicht.

Ich denke, dass ich es schon zusammenbekommen werde, ich muss eben einen Peltier Block verwenden, der stark genug ist (deswegen ist auch eine meiner Fragen, welchen ich verwenden soll). Und wie schon gesagt, es müsste nicht allzu kalt sein, nur besser als mein Wasserkühler.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Das Thema wurde z.B. hier schonmal beleuchtet.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/363931-cpu-mit-peltier-element.html


----------



## enta (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Peltier ist in 99% der Fälle unsinnig und selbst in den paar Systemen in denen Peltiers "sinnvoll kühlen" hat man einen unnötig hohen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Lendox (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



enta schrieb:


> Peltier ist in 99% der Fälle unsinnig und selbst in den paar Systemen in denen Peltiers "sinnvoll kühlen" hat man einen unnötig hohen Stromverbrauch.



Mein Ziel ist: Meinen Prozessor mit 5GHz (oder mehr) bei voller/annähernd voller Auslastung betreiben zu können (ohne aber einen sehr lauten Durchlaufkühler in meinem Zimmer stehen zu haben, und nein, ich kann ihn nicht in einen anderen Raum stellen). Wie soll ich das machen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Dein Prozessor wird bei der Spannung von 1,57V irgendetwas um 250W-300W verbrauchen. Das ist mit keinem Peltierelement in der Größe der Fläche einer CPU mit nennenswerter Temperaturdifferenz zu übertragen. Möglich wäre es aber z.B. die gesamte Fläche eines Gehäuseseitenteiles oder Deckels mit einem Peltierelement zu bekleben und selbstgebaute Heatpipes von der CPU an dieses flächigen Element anzuschließen. Dann bräuchte man weiter einen riesigen Kühlkörper auf der Gehäusefläche mit einigen 140mm Lüftern. Das Peltierelement müßte min. 1000W Leistung haben, um zu einem nennenswerten Effekt mit einer Temperaturdiffenz im Bereich 10°C bis 30°C zu kommen. In den Heatpipes wäre dann z.B eine Temperatur um 20°C einstellbar, mit der man den Prozessor kühlt. Das bedeutet erstens, dass man es selber bauen muss und zweitens, dass der Stromverbrauch erheblich wird.  

Heatpipes finden sich überall:
Heatpipe 0.2 K/W (Ø x L) 8 mm x 250 mm QuickCool QY-SHP-D8-250SA im Conrad Online Shop | 180989
SITUS Technicals - Wärmerohre - Heatpipes

Ideal wäre es wahrscheinlich, diese zum Gehäusedeckel zu führen und jede Heatpipe über ein Peltierelement  in einen eigenen  Standard CPU Kühler zu leiten. Auf Deinem Gehäuse würden dann z.B. vier CPU Kühler munter vor sich hin kühlen und die Wärme sowohl der CPU als auch des Peltierelementes an die Umgebungsluft abzugeben. Diese Elemente könnte man nehmen, davon vier Stück für je eine 8mm Heatpipe
P1.60.4035 - Peltier-Shop

Bleibt die Aufgabe, die Heatpipes mit hohem Wärmeübergang sowohl an die CPU als auch die Kühler auf dem Deckel anzuschließen. Löten fällt bei gefüllten Heatpipes schwer. Es klappt nur, wenn man die enthaltene Flüssigkeit am anderen Ende einfriert, damit sich keinesfalls mehr Flüssigkeit oder Dampf im Bereich der Lötung befindet.

Viel billiger wäre eine Frischwasserkühlung. Das bringt Dir 8°C an der CPU Oberfläche und der Wasserverbrauch ist marginal.


----------



## Lendox (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor wird bei der Spannung von 1,57V irgendetwas um 250W-300W verbrauchen. Das ist mit keinem Peltierelement in der Größe der Fläche einer CPU zu übertragen. Möglich wäre es aber z.B. die gesamte Fläche eines Gehäuseseitenteiles oder Deckel mit einem Peltierelement zu bekleben und selbstgebaute Heatpipes von der CPU an dieses flächigen Element anzuschließen. Dann bräuchte man weiter einen riesigen Kühlkörper auf der Gehäusefläche mit einigen 140mm Lüftern. Das Peltierelement müßte min. 1000W Leistung haben, um zu einem nennenswerten Effekt mit nennenswerter Temperaturdiffenz zu kommen. In den Heatpipes wäre dann z.B eine Temperatur um 20°C einstellbar, mit der man den Prozessor kühlt. Das bedeutet erstens, dass man es selber bauen muss und zweitens, dass der Stromverbrauch erheblich wird.
> 
> Heatpipes finden sich überall:
> Heatpipe 0.2 K/W (Ø x L) 8 mm x 250 mm QuickCool QY-SHP-D8-250SA im Conrad Online Shop | 180989
> ...



Ich verwende einen Bench Table als Gehäuse. Danke aber für die Antwort, es gibt also keinen Peltier Block, der klein genug ist und genug Leistung hat? Ich war deswegen an Peltier interessiert, weil es so ausgesehen hat, als ob es wenig Platz verbraucht. Allerdings mir eine eigene Konstruktion aus mehreren Peltier Blocks und einer Kühlung wieder für diese zu bauen und dabei kompliziert mit Heatpipes und Löten arbeiten zu müssen ist mir ein zu großer Aufwand.
Und außerdem, 999,00€? Ich bilde mir ein, da habe ich schon günstigere gesehen (für unter 100€), allerdings habe ich damals nicht auf die Qmax geschaut.

Es gibt also keine Alternative die nicht allzu laut ist, um meine CPU gut genug zu kühlen?


----------



## Research (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Lendox schrieb:


> Es gibt also keine Alternative die nicht allzu laut ist, um meine CPU gut genug zu kühlen?


Sagte ich doch, aber wahrscheinlich editierte ich, nachdem Du es gelesen hattest:
Viel billiger wäre eine Frischwasserkühlung. Das bringt Dir 8°C an der CPU Oberfläche und der Wasserverbrauch ist marginal. Und das ist absolut ruhig.


----------



## Lendox (25. August 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur?



Ich weiß es unter andauernder Last nich auswendig, aber ich denke es sind ungefähr 35°-40°, zumindest wenn ich an der Auslastungsgrenze bin, wo der Prozessor sich heruntertaktet.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch, aber wahrscheinlich editierte ich, nachdem Du es gelesen hattest:
> Viel billiger wäre eine Frischwasserkühlung. Das bringt Dir 8°C an der CPU Oberfläche und der Wasserverbrauch ist marginal. Und das ist absolut ruhig.



Ist eine Frischwasserkühlung einfach nur ein Anschluss an eine Wasserleitung?


----------



## Research (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Korrekt.

Ich würde mit mehr Kühlfläche und einem besseren (?) Kühler arbeiten.

Alternativ, Eis oder Kühlpack in den Kreislauf per AGB.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Genau. Du nimmst Deine vorhandene Wasserkühlung und schließt anstatt der Radiators einfach eine Frischwasserleitung an. 
Dann drosselst Du den Zulauf soweit ab, dass es bei Vollast ca. 5°C Temperaturerhöhung gibt.

- Wasser hat 4,19 kJ/K kg Wärmekapazität. 
- Wenn wir von 210 W Verlustleistung ausgehen, sind das pro Sekunde 210Ws oder 0,21 kJ. 
- Bei 5°C Temperaturdifferenz zwischer Kühler Eintritt und Kühler Austritt könnte man mit einem kg  Wasser 21 kJ Wärme abtransportieren.
- Der Verbrauch wären dann 10g Wasser pro Sekunde. 
- pro Stunde würdest Du 36l Wasser verbrauchen, also ungefähr drei Klospülungen. 
- Geräusch: null, kein Lüfter, keine Wasserpumpe
- Kosten: Wasserhahn, ein paar Meter Schlauch, Abwasseranschluss

Offen ist die Frage, wie Du wohnst. Aus dem Boden kommt das Wasser mit ca. 8°C, wohnt man aber im fünften Stock erwärmt es sich im Haus


----------



## Lendox (25. August 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Ich würde mit mehr Kühlfläche und einem besseren (?) Kühler arbeiten.
> 
> Alternativ, Eis oder Kühlpack in den Kreislauf per AGB.



Also das Aquaduct hat wirklich nicht die Kühhleistung, die zwei normale (nicht von Aqua Computer stammende) 360mm Radiatoren hätten, das habe ich schon herausgefunden. Allerdings ist der Unterschied nicht _so_ groß, dass es eine wesentliche Verbesserung wäre, wenn ich es gegen bessere Radiatoren austauschen würde, zumindest von der Übertaktbarkeit meines Prozessors her.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau. Du nimmst Deine vorhandene Wasserkühlung und schließt anstatt der Radiators einfach eine Frischwasserleitung an.
> Dann drosselst Du den Zulauf soweit ab, dass es bei Vollast ca. 5°C Temperaturerhöhung gibt.
> 
> - Wasser hat 4,19 kJ/K kg Wärmekapazität.
> ...



Ja, das klingt für mich als ob man es sich überlegen könnte. Kann es dann sein, dass sich wenn der Prozessor im Idle ist, Kondensat auf dem Wasserkühler bildet? Ca. 8°C sind schon recht weit unter der Raumtemperatur, und im Winter sind es womöglich noch weniger.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Kurze Frage zur Frischwasserkühlung.
Verstopfen dabei nicht die ganzen Komponenten?
Wasser iaus der Leitung ist doch je nach Region stark kalkhaltig ?!


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Lendox schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist: Meinen Prozessor mit 5GHz (oder mehr) bei voller/annähernd voller Auslastung betreiben zu können (ohne aber einen sehr lauten Durchlaufkühler in meinem Zimmer stehen zu haben, und nein, ich kann ihn nicht in einen anderen Raum stellen). Wie soll ich das machen?



Die Abwärme ist nun einmal aber da. Die kannst Du nicht "wegzaubern". Maximal gegen die Lautstärke könntest Du was tun, die entstehende Abwärme muss aber dennoch abgeführt werden. Warum müssen es eigentlich genau 5GHz (oder mehr sein)?


----------



## Icephoen1x (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Petier ist auch effizienztechnisch Müll. Das kann ganz gut funktionieren, hab mal nen post gelesen in dem sich jemand nen cu adapter von cpu auf 4 mal je 2 petiers gebaut hat, der hat damit auch temperaturen unter 0 grad erreicht. Aber die peltiers hatten je 200w, das macht dann insgesamt 1600W. Das heißt du brauchst richtig viel strom nur für die Kühlung. In dem Post hatte er dafür dann ein extra netzteil. Ich glaub aber nicht das er das so dauerhaft im betrieb hatte (ist doch dumm wenn die kühlung am ende 4 mal soviel strom braucht wie der pc), glaub eher das war zum benchen oder so.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Das hat doch alles kein Sinn, wenn ich bei mir die Wakü mit Frischwasser betreiben würde, müsste ich alle 3 Wochen entkalken 
Da muss definitiv ein sehr hochwertiger Kalkfilter vor, sonst kann man es gleich vergessen.

Wenn du nicht gerade über einer Quelle wohnst und einen super Härtegrad hast, wird das auf Dauer echt aufwändig.
Zudem finde ich es dämlich Frischwasser durch einen PC laufen zu lassen,  gut wir haben in DE mehr Wasser als wir verbrauchen können, aber dennoch
entstehen auf lange Sicht unnötige Kosten.

Wenn du unbedingt die 5GHZ brauchst, mach es mit eis, kryo, durchlaufkühler o.ä.

Btw: Eine andere Option wäre es, CPU köpfen und IHS schleifen, könnte auch für die 5GHZ reichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Lendox schrieb:


> Ja, das klingt für mich als ob man es sich überlegen könnte. Kann es dann sein, dass sich wenn der Prozessor im Idle ist, Kondensat auf dem Wasserkühler bildet? Ca. 8°C sind schon recht weit unter der Raumtemperatur, und im Winter sind es womöglich noch weniger.


Ja, dass ist ein Problem. Kondenswasser im Idle wäre gar nicht schön. Ideal wäre dazu eine automatische Wasserregelung. 
Sowas suche ich noch, gibt es aber auf dem Markt nicht. Der Aufwand hinter der Umsetzung ist darum höher, als man denkt.



enta schrieb:


> Das hat doch alles kein Sinn, wenn ich bei mir die Wakü mit Frischwasser betreiben würde, müsste ich alle 3 Wochen entkalken .


Das Wasser wird nicht erhitzt, darum fällt der Kalk nicht aus. Oder wechseln Sie einmal im Jahr ihre Wasserleitungen?



Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Petier ist auch effizienztechnisch Müll.


Die gasemte PC-Technik ist "effizienztechnisch Müll". Vergleichen Sie dem Energieverbrauch vom Gehirn und dessen Leistungsfähigkeit mit CPUs.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Bevor ich so viel Kohle ausgebe wie hier grad geplant wird würde ich auf 2011-3 wechseln und den wegen der stärkeren IPC halt nur mit 4,5GHZ laufen lassen.
Den System dürfte ja noch ordentlich Geld abwerfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



shadie schrieb:


> Bevor ich so viel Kohle ausgebe wie hier grad geplant wird....



Die Peltierelemente sind doch gar nicht so teuer, das hier war meine erste Suche:
mehr als 100W - Peltier-Shop

Dort gibt es auch 500W Wärmeleistung für 45,-€. Elektrischer Verbrauch fast 900W (30A x 30V)
Mit etwas mehr Suche wird es sicherlich noch viel bessere Elemente geben.
P1.60.4042 - Peltier-Shop


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Wasser wird nicht erhitzt, darum fällt der Kalk nicht aus. Oder wechseln Sie einmal im Jahr ihre Wasserleitungen?



Tja ich habe mich jetzt nicht im Detail mit der Dynamik von Kalk beschäftigt, allerdings muss ich alle paar Monate das Sieb an einem Wasserhahn entkalken, welcher ausschließlich kaltes Wasser ausgibt.
Demnach wird sich wohl auch so Kalk absetzen, vorallem in den Kühlern.
Da ich zzt. keine Kühler in meinem Leitungen habe, entfällt das entkalken


----------



## TessaKavanagh (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Also Frischwasserkühlung würde ich mich hier in Köln definitiv nicht trauen, das Wasser ist Steinhart. Dann ist der Kühlkörper mit ziemlicher Sicherheit früher oder später verstopft.


----------



## Lendox (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



shadie schrieb:


> Bevor ich so viel Kohle ausgebe wie hier grad geplant wird würde ich auf 2011-3 wechseln und den wegen der stärkeren IPC halt nur mit 4,5GHZ laufen lassen.
> Den System dürfte ja noch ordentlich Geld abwerfen.



2011-3 würde ~1400€ (mit DDR4 RAM fast 2000€) kosten. Ich habe schon versucht, mein Mainboard und meinen Prozessor hier zu verkaufen, aber bevor mein Thread gesperrt worden ist (wegen fehlendem Foto von der CPU, das hatte ich vergessen, aber ich wollte sie nicht extra ausbauen) hatte ich nur Angebote von ungefähr 500€ bekommen. Das Argument war, dass man mit einem 5820K eine höhere Leistung für um einiges weniger Geld bekommt (was nicht stimmt) und meine CPU deswegen sehr wenig wert wäre. Ja, ich verstehe es selber nicht... 500€ sind wirklich nicht viel, und bei dem Aufwand, den ich hineingesteckt habe (ich habe mir extra sehr teure Wasserkühler für mein Mainboard anfertigen lassen - damit ich den X-Fan nicht mehr hören muss, haha) wären sogar ein paar Hunderter mehr auch  irgendwie zu wenig für mich.
Außerdem ist der IPC dann auch nicht so viel, dass ich dafür über 1000€ ausgeben würde. Wo ich das vorhabe zu tun, ist Skylake-E, da dieser die nächste ganz neue Plattform mit u.a. einem neuen PCH und PCIe 4.0 haben wird.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Dann würde ich sagen...runter takten.
5GHZ ist halt auch einfach eien hausnummer.
Das machen nicht alle CPU´s bei gescheiter VCore + gescheiten Temps mit.

Bei den 8-pack PC´s z.B. werden die CPUs für 4,8 / 5 GHZ extra gesampelt, was meinst du wie viele der da durchprobiert?

Die die das nicht mitmachen kommen in normale Officsysteme für z.b. Arztpraxen oder Krankenhäuser.

man muss einfach Glück haben um solch ein Stück mit Möglichkeit auf 5GHZ zu erwischen.

90% nicht mal bei Volllast ist halt auch ne hausnummer die ich nicht dauerhaft anlegen würde....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



enta schrieb:


> Tja ich habe mich jetzt nicht im Detail mit der Dynamik von Kalk beschäftigt, allerdings muss ich alle paar Monate das Sieb an einem Wasserhahn entkalken, welcher ausschließlich kaltes Wasser ausgibt.


Da geht es um Anreicherung durch Verdampfung. Über Nacht verdampft der Tropfen Wasser im Sieb und zurück bleibt die gelöste Menge Kalk. In Systemen ohne Verdampfung, wie es bei einer Frischwasserkühlung der Fall wäre, passiert das nicht. Offen ist allerdings, wie warm der Boden eines Wasserkühlers wird. Der hat mitnichten Wassertemeratur, sondern eine leicht erhöhte. Das könnte zur Kalkablagrung durchaus reichen.  Da bleibt wie immer nur ausprobieren und die Temperaturen im Auge zu behalten und im schlimmsten Fall müsste hin und wieder der Kühler entkalkt werden. Ein guter Einwand, danke!


----------



## Lendox (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



shadie schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen...runter takten.
> 5GHZ ist halt auch einfach eien hausnummer.
> Das machen nicht alle CPU´s bei gescheiter VCore + gescheiten Temps mit.
> 
> ...



Nun ja gut, vielleicht hätte ich "über 5GHz" schreiben sollen (Oder habe ich das?). Wenn ich noch extra Geld ausgebe, dann würde ich schon etwas mehr als 5GHz haben wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Auf über 5 GHZ komme ich mit meinen FX 9590 problemlos, aber mit ungesunder Spannung und hoher Lautstärke. Es ist nur Spaß an der Freude, real macht es zu 4,8 GHz keinen Unterschied.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da geht es um Anreicherung durch Verdampfung. Über Nacht verdampft der Tropfen Wasser im Sieb und zurück bleibt die gelöste Menge Kalk. In Systemen ohne Verdampfung, wie es bei einer Frischwasserkühlung der Fall wäre, passiert das nicht. Offen ist allerdings, wie warm der Boden eines Wasserkühlers wird. Der hat mitnichten Wassertemeratur, sondern eine leicht erhöhte. Das könnte zur Kalkablagrung durchaus reichen.  Da bleibt wie immer nur ausprobieren und die Temperaturen im Auge zu behalten und im schlimmsten Fall müsste hin und wieder der Kühler entkalkt werden. Ein guter Einwand, danke!



Okay, dass ergibt tatsächlich Sinn, wirklich seltsame Überlegung, habe ich mir nie einen Kopf drüber gemacht


----------



## Research (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Ein anderes Case und mehr Radiatoren, sonst den Durchlaufkühler.

Zum Verkauf, die Einschätzung im Forum stimmt schon. Dabei ist deine Mühe egal.


----------



## eRaTitan (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

_Schon mal daran gedacht? _


----------



## Lendox (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> _Schon mal daran gedacht? _



Ja, wurde schon geschrieben, wäre mir für die Leistung die ich benötige zu laut, in einen anderen Raum stellen kann ich ihn nicht.


----------



## eRaTitan (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Lendox schrieb:


> Ja, wurde schon geschrieben, wäre mir für die Leistung die ich benötige zu laut, in einen anderen Raum stellen kann ich ihn nicht.



20dB(A) sind dir zu laut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Peltier klingt immer so verlockend, ich hab da früher auch viel mit rumexperimentiert, aber früher oder später kommt jeder drauf, dass es einfach kacke ist.
Das einzig coole was man damit machen kann ist ein usb Getränkekühler


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



enta schrieb:


> Peltier klingt immer so verlockend, ich hab da früher auch viel mit rumexperimentiert, aber früher oder später kommt jeder drauf, dass es einfach kacke ist.
> Das einzig coole was man damit machen kann ist ein usb Getränkekühler



Du weißt schon das Geräte am Bus max. 500 mA beziehen können also 2,5 Watt kühlt sicher gut....


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Realistisch betrachtet ist für deine geforderte Anwendung nunmal nur ein Chiller / Durchlaufkühler sinnvoll. Wenn du die CPU (400W+ Abwärme) nennenswert mit Peltierelementen kühlen willst, musst du wohl 800W+ Peltierleistung hineinstecken, was dann wiederum etwa 1600W elektrische Leistungsaufnahme + die 400W Abwärme = 2kW Abwärme erzeugen würde. 2 KW wollen dann auch erstmal weggekühlt werden, Angenommen 100W pro 120er Radiator müsstest du folglich die Fläche von 20 120er Radiatoren = 2 Moras + einen 240er alleine für diesen Aufbau + 4 zusätzliche CPU Kühler + 1 seperater (isolierter) Kreislauf für die CPU (Kondenswassergefahr, da die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Kühlerblock und CPU - Die entsteht und das Kühlwasser bei 30°C Temperatur in der Dimensionierung um etwa 0°C erreichen sollte --> Frostschutz erforderlich, da im Idle wohl bis zu  ~ -25°C möglich sein würden). Für die Peltierelemente bräuchtest du dann noch ein extra Netzteil mit ~ 30V und ~ 54A+. Eine Unbekannte im System ist auch noch die Frage wie sich die CPU Kühler mit der extremen Wärmemenge der Peltierelemente schlagen (je nach Peltier und gepumpter Leistung bis etwa 1400W je Kühler) Was dann die erreichbaren Temperaturen durch deren Wärmewiderstand weiter senkt, so das du vielleicht nur noch 10°C Wassertemperatur unter Vollast erreichst. Insgesammt ist das alles nicht den Aufwand wert (Isolierter CPU Kreislauf, massiver Kühlkreislauf für die Peltiere, Kondenswasserproblematik, spezielles Netzteil, extremer Stromverbrauch und vor allem nur relativ geringer Temperaturgewinn.) Eventuell kannst durch viele 12V Peltierelemente mit entsprechend vielen CPU - Kühlern etwas bessere Temperaturen bei etwas höherer Effizenz erreichen.
Was du so noch machen könntest wäre die CPU zu schleifen, sofern noch nicht geschehen eine Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste verwenden, die Radiatorfläche vergrößern, den Durchfluss erhöhen und eine wassergekühlte Backplate ünber ein nicht elektrisch leitendes Wärmeleitpad hinter den CPU Sockel zu bauen.  Ansonsten so fern noch nicht bereits geschehen den CPU-Kühler direkt nach den Radiatoren in den Kreislauf einbinden. Nur all zu viel wird das auch nicht bringen, alles zusammen vielleich sowas in der Größenordnung von 5 bis 10°C.... 
Auch wenn ich die Frischwasserkühlung aus Prinzip ablehne, könntest du diese über einen Plattenwärmetauscher entkoppeln (du würdest dann zwar etwas Temperaturvorteil verlieren, aber der Plattenwärmetauscher sollte nicht ganz so schnell zusetzen).


----------



## enta (26. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Geräte am Bus max. 500 mA beziehen können also 2,5 Watt kühlt sicher gut....



AI Charger says no, 2 amps.


----------



## Lendox (27. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Als eine Art "Update": Ich habe etwas mit BCLK Straps experimentiert und mit einem 166MHz Strap habe ich Crysis 3 mit 5GHz auf 1.540V (vorher 1.560V) eine halbe Stunde ohne einen Absturz spielen können (länger habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, mit einem 125MHz Strap hatte ich nach weniger als einer halben Stunde einen Absturz). Ob ich die Spannung noch weiter senken könnte, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Cinebench R 11.5, das die CPU ja zu 100% auslastet, ist auch knapp mit 1.540V gegangen auch ohne dass sie sich heruntergetaktet hat. Um zu sehen ob es wirklich stabil läuft, muss ich aber noch länger Crysis 3 spielen.


----------



## enta (28. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Wenn du wissen willst ob es wirklich stabil ist, schmeiss prime an, warte 3 femtosekunden auf den Bluescreen, takte auf 4,8ghz runter und werde glücklich.


----------



## Lendox (28. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



enta schrieb:


> Wenn du wissen willst ob es wirklich stabil ist, schmeiss prime an, warte 3 femtosekunden auf den Bluescreen, takte auf 4,8ghz runter und werde glücklich.



Blah, blah 4,8GHz. Und was, wenn es mit 5GHz auch geht? Oder mehr?


----------



## enta (28. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Ich wette unter prime95 throttelt die CPU schon bei der Spannung, ich mein is ja schön und gut wenn es läuft, ich wünsche es dir.
Aber heul nich rum wenn dir was abraucht weil du es übertrieben hast.

Dir is schon klar, dass Crysis und Cinebench nichteinmal annähernd  etwas über die Stabilität deines Systems aussagen oder?
Das kannste als Benchprofil verwenden, aber 24/7 geht das nicht gut, da würd ich drauf wetten.


----------



## Lendox (28. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Crysis 3 ist das Spiel, das einen Prozessor am meisten auslastet. Da ich meinen PC hauptsächlich zu Spielen verwende ist Crysis 3 der beste Stabilitätstest für mich. Ich spiele natürlich nie 24/7, höchstens 4 Stunden am Stück, und Crysis 3 habe ich eigentlich auch schon einmal durchgespielt, also spiele ich hauptsächlich Spiele, die meine CPU weniger auslasten.
Und, wozu habe ich ein Mainboard, das 12 Phasen hat? Für weniger als 1.500V würde auch eines mit weniger Phasen reichen.


----------



## enta (28. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Du wirst ja nicht umsonst einen Thread aufgemacht haben der da heisst Peltier/TEC für 5Ghz+
Jetzt ballerst du die CPU hoch und scheisst auf gut deutsch auf die Kühlung.
Es liest sich einfach so, also wäre das Übertaktung ohne Sinn und Verstand, aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch und alles wird total super.

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Lendox (28. August 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Klingt wirklich nach viel Erfolg Wünschen. Mein Prozessor wurde für 5GHz manchmal zu heiß. Mit einer um einiges besseren Kühlung könnte ich ihn wahrscheinlich noch mehr übertakten. 5GHz sind grundsätzlich mein Ziel. Das habe ich geschrieben. Übertaktung ohne Sinn und Verstand? Wo habe ich etwas in die Richtung geschrieben?


----------



## Research (1. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Mehr Kühlfläche.


Bekommst du irgendwie mehr Radis rein?


----------



## Lendox (1. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Research schrieb:


> Mehr Kühlfläche.
> 
> 
> Bekommst du irgendwie mehr Radis rein?



Ich müsste mein Aquaduct 720 austauschen, für einen zusätzlichen Radiator wäre die Pumpe davon zu schwach.


----------



## Grozz (1. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Mir würde auch bloß nen dickeren Radiator einfallen ^^. Möglicherweise Kupfer verwenden oder halt Kryo


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Grozz schrieb:


> Mir würde auch bloß nen dickeren Radiator einfallen ^^. Möglicherweise Kupfer verwenden oder halt Kryo


Wo soll der Vorteil liegen? Das Problem ist nicht die Wärmeleitung innerhals eines 0,5mm dicken Metallkörpers, sondern der Wärmeübergang vom Radiator zur Luft. Da sind z.B. verzinkte Oberflächen erheblich besser als Aluminium. 
http://www.pci.tu-bs.de/agbauerecke...rgangskoeffizientenSchweizerFnDe_DaPu2013.pdf


----------



## Research (1. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Wieso, schafft die jetzt unter 30l/h?


----------



## Krachbummente (6. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Hast du schon den IHS entfernt oder geschliffen? Bzw. Flüssigmetall "Wärmeleitpaste" verwendet?


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Die CPU ist verlötet.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Was ich dir auf Anhieb empfehlen könnte, da ich das so selbst für mein Aquarium gebaut habe...
1. Kleinen Minikühlschrank kaufen.
2. An deine vorhandene Wasserkühlung längere Schläuche anschließen.
3. Zwei Löcher in den Kühlschrank bohren - vorzugsweise oben eines, unten eines
4. Leitungen in den Kühlschrank verlegen
5. Passenden Eimer nehmen und die Leitungen spiralförmig in den Eimer aufwickeln und diesen anschließend mit Wasser füllen.
Eventuell auch die Pumpe mit in den Kühlschrank legen - zwecks niedrigem Geräuschpegel <--- unter Vorbehalt


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Das ist aber keine dauerhafte Kühllösung.
Bei einem Kühlschrank läuft normalerweise nicht ständig der Kompressor.
Mit einer gewissen Hysterese wird der Inhalt nur kühl gehalten.
Wenn der dauernd nachkühlen muss stirbt der Kompressor in kürzester Zeit.


----------



## devon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Mit ner normalen Wakü hab ich schon nen 3930k auf 5Ghz locker gekühlt.


----------



## shadie (7. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



devon schrieb:


> Mit ner normalen Wakü hab ich schon nen 3930k auf 5Ghz locker gekühlt.




Kommt wie so oft gesagt auf die Güte des Chips an.

Mit manchen ist es machbar, mit anderen eben wieder gar nicht


----------



## Krachbummente (8. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die CPU ist verlötet.



Da war ich mir nach meiner zweiminütigen Internetrecherche nicht so sicher, deswegen habe ich auch aufs Schleifen verwiesen


----------



## Die_Himbeere (8. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Schleifen kannst den IHS ja trotzdem, den Rest gut mit nem Kreppband abkleben, sodass kein Metallstaub rankomt und am besten danach vorsichtig mit Druckluft sauber machen. 

MfG


----------



## Abductee (8. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Das bringt aber auch nur 1-2°C.
Und im Anschluss hat man eine schwer verkäufliche CPU.


----------



## Research (8. September 2015)

*AW: Peltier/TEC Kühlung für 3970X@5GHz(+), Beratung bitte*

Deswegen meine Frage: Bekommt er mehr Radiatoren in das Gehäuse?


----------

